

BMW Adapts Apple Genius Model in Its Dealerships - SlipperySlope
http://adage.com/article/news/bmw-adapts-apple-genius-model-dealerships/239683/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"Inspired by Apple retail stores, BMW is requiring dealers to hire young,
tech-savvy employees to handle questions about its vehicles on the showroom
floor."

Yet another reason to be tech-savvy - if not young!

